# LTD good brand?



## BurtonAvenger

Pure shit hope you can return it. Seriously you live in Seattle and didn't take advantage of all the sales going on at shops like Evo in freemont, Snowboard connection, REI, Sturtevants you ordered that shit?


----------



## Grimdog

Unfortunatley they are entry level at best and they are typically found in chain store locations. In Canada they are found in Sport Chek and Sport Mart. As BA has suggested you should be able to find a lot of great deals on last years gear that will be of better quality. I would definitely try and cancel your order and get your money back. I would not suggest LTD to any of my friends even if they were just starting to get into snowboarding. Too many smokin' deals out there right now especially if you are in the States.


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pure shit hope you can return it. Seriously you live in Seattle and didn't take advantage of all the sales going on at shops like Evo in freemont, Snowboard connection, REI, Sturtevants you ordered that shit?


i dont live right in seattle i live about an hour away in monroe.
and no i dont have my license so i couldnt just drive down there.
but yeah ill see what i can do about returning in and getting my money back and stuff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You live in Monroe and aren't going to swing up to The Stevens Pass snowboard shop? Seriously go haggle with the owner up there he'll drop his prices on the last years stuff especially this time of year. Hell have your Mom or Dad take you over to Wenatchee and swing into Revolution and see what Joey has for sale or go the 2 blocks down the street to Arlberg and pick something up there.

You have a plethora of shops in your vacinity man. You could even go to the snowboard connection in Bellevue.


----------



## Guest

goddamn if i could kick myself right now i would.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I lived in Skykomish and Leavenworth I know all the shops by you and most should have a decent amount of last years product sitting there.


----------



## Guest

alright. thanx for the info man


----------

